# > Illustrator : Objekt innen einsetzen



## legio_x (16. September 2005)

Ich bin Neuling in Illustrator, habe derzeit mit Freehand gearbeitet. Dort war es möglich ein Objekt welches man zuvor mit Kopieren in die Zwischenablge gelegt hat jeweils mit "Innen einsetzen" in ein momentan ausgewähltes Objekt hineinsetzen, sodass dieses die Begrenzungendarstellt.

In Illustrator habe ich eine solche funktion bis jetzt nicht gefunden, wie geht das?


----------



## thoru (18. September 2005)

Ich würde es mal mit der Schnittmaske probieren.

cu
thoru


----------

